
China accused of buying influence after Czech billionaire funds PR push - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/05/china-buying-influence-czech-republic-loan-company
======
deogeo
> The rapprochement – which also saw the purchase of a Czech brewery,
> television station and Slavia Prague football club by a Chinese energy
> company, CEFC

It is so convenient that ownership can change, while viewers think they're
still watching the same, local station. There should be a periodic, mandatory
disclaimer, informing viewers who the owners are, just like for medicine side-
effects.

